# Bay hippie 11/21 trout smash !!!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Limits of trout by 10:30 !! Come see us at bay hippie outfitters this winter for the trip of a lifetime ! Left the dock at 7 and had 60 in a hurry ! The other two anglers are missing from photo !

captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

